# τεντούρα = tentura liqueur



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

Costas said:


> Υ.Γ. Προ ωρών έφαγα ένα λουκούμι με γεύση τεντούρα και μού 'φυγε το σφράγισμα...



*Tentura* (Greek: τεντούρα) is a liqueur traditionally produced in the Greek city of Patras since the 15th century. It contains alcohol, water, sugar and fermented essences of cloves, cinnamon, nutmeg, and citrus fruits. Tentura has an alcohol content of around 25% by volume.

Για το λικέρ στο slang.gr έχουν έναν κάπως διαφορετικό ορισμό:
Ηδύποτο αισχίστου είδους και γεύσης που παράγεται κυρίως στη Αχαΐα. Η γεύση του είναι ασύμμετρα αηδιαστική σε βαθμό που να μην μπορεί να παρομοιαστεί με κάτι άλλο. Συνηθίζεται να σερβίρεται στο τέλος σε μαγαζιά της Πάτρας, αλλά λόγω της αθλιότητας του ακόμα και οι πιο τελειωμένοι αλκοολικοί φοιτητές δεν το πίνουν. Ορκισμένη φανατική της τεντούρας φαίνεται να είναι η γιαγιά στην κάβα πλησίον της Αγ. Νικολάου, όπου και πάλι όσες φορές όσοι και αν πάνε στη κάβα δεν ενδίδουν στο αποτρόπαιο κέρασμά της που ακούει στο όνομα τεντούρα...​
Η καταγωγή της λέξης, εικάζω, πρέπει να έχει να κάνει με κάποιο από τα παρακάτω:

*Teinture*
Nature : s. f.
Prononciation : tin-tu-r'
Etymologie : Wallon, teinteur ; provenç. tentura ; espagn. et ital. tintura ; du lat. tinctura, de tingere, teindre.
http://www.dico-definitions.com/dictionnaire/definition/28135/Teinture.php

Ανακριβής είναι η όποια εικασία για σχέση με dentura, κυρίως επειδή τη λέξη απλώς την εμπνεύστηκα από το πάθημα του Κώστα. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2009)

Τι μου θύμισες! Στην Πάτρα αποκλείεται να τελειώσει τσιμπούσι σε ταβέρνα χωρίς να σε κεράσουν τεντούρα. Και δεν είναι καθόλου αηδιαστική!


----------



## Lina (Jun 28, 2009)

Εμένα μου έλυσες την απορία για το λουκούμι του Κώστα, γιατί νόμιζα ότι έχει γεύση τεμπούρα. 

Τι τεντούρα τι τεμπούρα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Τι μου θύμισες! Στην Πάτρα αποκλείεται να τελειώσει τσιμπούσι σε ταβέρνα χωρίς να σε κεράσουν τεντούρα. Και δεν είναι καθόλου αηδιαστική!



Βεβαίως αυτό είναι μόδα της ίδιας σχολής με τα μεζεδοπωλεία ή το λουκούμι που φέρνουν με το λογαριασμό κάποια μαγαζιά (παλιά δεν είχε κεράσματα τέτοια). 

Εγώ μεγάλωσα στην Πάτρα και τεντούρα πρωτοήπια πρόπερσι. Φυσικά ήξερα τι είναι, αλλά δεν είχε τύχει να πιω ποτέ. Προτιμούσαμε βύσσινο στο σπίτι. Η κύρια γεύση της τεντούρας είναι φυσικά το γαρύφαλο (μοσχοκάρφι, το λένε αλλού), οπότε κάνει και για τον πονόδοντο και για τοπική αναισθησία κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2009)

Lina said:


> Εμένα μου έλυσες την απορία για το λουκούμι του Κώστα, γιατί νόμιζα ότι έχει γεύση τεμπούρα. Τι τεντούρα τι τεμπούρα.


Παρομοίως.


----------

